# Problème de transfert d'image sous entourage



## gloche (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous !

J'ai un problème sous entourage : quand je transfert un mail contenant une image, la personne qui reçoit le mail transféré ne reçoit qu'une partie de l'image (par exemple elle ne recevra que le quart de l'image).

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait deja rencontré le problème ou serait d'ou cela provient ?

Je suis désolé de ne vous donner que si peu d'informations mais ce n'est pas mon ordi et je ne suis pas un grand habitué des systèmes MAC ;o)

Je peux toutefois vous dire que c'est un Office 2004 complètement mis à jour, que la "réparation des autorisations" à été faite et que le système d'exploitation est un 10.4 (lui aussi mise a jour).

Merci pour vos réponses et si il vous faut plus d'infos n'hésitez pas a me demander !


----------



## Aliboron (17 Septembre 2008)

gloche a dit:


> quand je transfert un mail contenant une image, la personne qui reçoit le mail transféré ne reçoit qu'une partie de l'image (par exemple elle ne recevra que le quart de l'image).


Ne reçoit-elle vraiment qu'une partie de l'image ou n'y a-t-il qu'une partie qui s'affiche dans le message (mais la pièce jointe est complète) ? Quel est le format de l'image originale (.jpg, etc.) ?


----------



## gloche (17 Septembre 2008)

J'ai essayé de moi même et tous les transfert que j'ai effectué ce sont passé sans aucun problème.
Je vous en dit plus demain avec la personne qui n'y arrive pas sous la main


----------



## gloche (18 Septembre 2008)

Voila, j'en sais plus !
je n'avais pas bien saisi le souci...

En fait les images contenues dans certains mails en HTML complexe (comme des newsletter) ne sont pas interprétés et sont transférés comme liens (du genre http://image.com). Quand on clique sur le lien bien sur l'image s'affiche correctement.

J'ai vérifié dans les préférences d'entourage:
- Dans "message", les cases Format des courriers et formats des news sont bien en HTML tous les deux
- Dans répondre et transférer j'ai tester sans et avec "conserver le format d'origine de la réponse", ça ne change rien...

Lors du transfert d'un mail posant problème, j'ai changer de mode (HTML / Mode texte brute) plusieurs fois sans effet...

Enfin dans les paramètres d'OnyX / Divers j'ai essayé de changer "Mail : Nouveaux messages au format texte" mais sans effet (je m'étais dit que Mail et Entourage étaient peut être liés  ).


Voyez vous d'autres actions a faire ?


----------



## Aliboron (18 Septembre 2008)

gloche a dit:


> En fait les images contenues dans certains mails en HTML complexe (comme des newsletter) ne sont pas interprétés et sont transférés comme liens (du genre http://image.com). Quand on clique sur le lien bien sur l'image s'affiche correctement.


Ah, OK, alors je comprends mieux. C'est "normal" dans la mesure où Entourage n'est pas un très bon outil pour du HTML complexe et aussi dans la mesure où les messages en HTML complexe peuvent avoir des contenus (et des balises) disons... variables. Et dans ces cas-là, en effet, les images seront seulement transférées en tant que pièces jointes, la mise en page complexe étant perdue.

Il n'y a pas vraiment de solution. Tout dépend des circonstances et de l'objectif poursuivi. Pour envoyer du HTML complexe via Entourage, la solution prévue par MS c'est d'utiliser Word pour composer le message et de passer ensuite par le menu "Fichier" > "Envoyer vers..." > "Destinataire du message (HTML)".

Une autre bonne solution consiste à passer par Thunderbird qui a un très bon éditeur de HTML complexe.



gloche a dit:


> Enfin dans les paramètres d'OnyX / Divers j'ai essayé de changer "Mail : Nouveaux messages au format texte" mais sans effet (je m'étais dit que Mail et Entourage étaient peut être liés  ).


Non. Et de plus, ça ne changerait rien au paramétrage "garder le format d'origine lors des transferts" qui, en effet a une incidence (mais pas suffisante dans tous les cas, comme on l'a vu plus haut).


----------



## gloche (18 Septembre 2008)

Le problème est que ces mails sont bien reçu et bien interprété par entourage : les images et tout ce qui va avec (liens html par exemple) se correctes.

C'est vraiment lorsque je veux transférer ces mails que la, toutes la mise en forme et toutes les images disparaissent...

Je suis sûr que comme les messages sont interprétés correctement une fois, je dois pouvoir les transférer... je me trompe peut être ....


----------



## Aliboron (18 Septembre 2008)

gloche a dit:


> Je suis sûr que comme les messages sont interprétés correctement une fois, je dois pouvoir les transférer... je me trompe peut être ....


En effet, tu te trompes. Pour le rendu HTML, Entourage est plutôt bon (si je me souviens bien, il s'appuie sur le moteur d'Internet Explorer pour Entourage 2004 et sur le Webkit pour Entourage 2008). Mais il n'est pas très bon pour composer du HTML complexe, comme dit plus haut. 

Les messages peuvent donc être bien interprétés mais mal composés lorsqu'on les transfère (CQFD).


----------



## gloche (20 Septembre 2008)

mouarf, bon ben tant pis... je pensais que c'était un paramètre idiot à cocher...
Merci en tout cas pour tes éclaircissements !


----------



## chrislastar (28 Octobre 2011)

Hello à tous, 

je suis toujours devant le problème similaire 2 ans après (la discussion date de 2008...)! 

y-a-til du nouveau ? Cela a t il été amélioré ? 

Merci d'avance 

Christèle


----------



## Aliboron (28 Octobre 2011)

chrislastar a dit:


> je suis toujours devant le problème similaire 2 ans après (la discussion date de 2008...) !


Merci de décrire précisément le problème rencontré, la version d'Entourage concernée, le contexte, etc. En effet, les problèmes qu'on pense "similaires" s'avèrent parfois bien différents à l'analyse.

Ceci dit, concernant Entourage, on ne peut pas vraiment dire qu'il y ait eu du nouveau depuis 2008 : cette application n'existe plus sous ce nom, la "nouvelle version" qui en est fournie avec Office 2011 se nomme dorénavant Outlook (et elle a été complètement ré-écrite sur des bases assez différentes, mais avec un lien de parenté tout de même bien évident). 

Les versions anciennes (Entourage 2004 et 2008) n'ont bien entendu pas été profondément modifiées depuis et ce qui relevait d'une fonctionnalité absente reste certainement confronté aux mêmes difficultés...


----------

